# Opinion on my website!



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 6, 2002)

http://208.155.76.156/users/kanebws/bling/

if you're viewing this on a mac, please take a screenshot so i can see what it looks like on your browser

thanks everyone!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 6, 2002)

Doesnt do much but I like the graphic 
what did you make it with ?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 6, 2002)

Photoshop 6 with KPT Effects (available for OS 9 & OS X... e-mail me if you want them)

and my site is now done... if you want to see it in it's entirity, go now!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 7, 2002)

The site looks really nice (althoung netscape 4.7x doesnt support it  -- I had to use....*gulp* IE   ) hehehe.

One small suggestion...well two  
1) Whats where you put your fingers when you take a photo  hehehe 
2) You might want to consider optimizing the jpegs or amking them a little smaller in order to load a little faster for 56k users


comments:
1)the blonde in the black dress looks nice 
2) you have phtoshop 6?! you lucky dog! I am still stuck on 5


Admiral


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 7, 2002)

it seemed to work in Netscape 6.2.2... and i was messing up when taking the pictures... my fingers seemed to keep slipping into the lens... and i know i have to optimize them (macromedia fireworks makes jpegs really crappy if they're not up around the 90% quality area)

and yes i have photoshop 6... and i'll have Photoshop 7 when it comes available for Windows


----------



## BrianMalcolm (Apr 7, 2002)

i prefer optimizing stuff right in ps 6, under 'save for web...'

uses imageready... which i prefer to FW anyday...

at http://www.brianmalcolm.net there's a bunch of photos that i took w/ my mavica, and i saved 'em all under 'jpeg high' with save for web...


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 7, 2002)

> Your browser does not support inline frames or is currently configured not to display inline frames.


Using OmniWeb 4.1 beta 2.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 7, 2002)

Ooops.  Forgot the attachment.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 7, 2002)

i used fireworks before i heard of photoshop...

and man that sucks under omniweb... that's the whole purpose of my site is to have inline frames!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 7, 2002)

I love iFrames. Too bad OmniWeb and NN 4.7> do not support them.  iFrames should be the next thing added to OmniWeb. ( I think iCab supports iFrames too)


----------



## chemistry_geek (Apr 8, 2002)

Blingbling,

The graphic looks cool, I like the blue and white swirly things.  You ought to make it into a desktop picture.


----------



## adambyte (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *comments:
> 1)the blonde in the black dress looks nice
> 2) you have phtoshop 6?! you lucky dog! I am still stuck on 5
> *



Re: 1) Ah... homecoming... such memories.... *sings* Memooorieeeeees.....
Re: 2) you have photoshop 5?! you lucky dog! I am still stuck on 4

btw, I like the site. the blue swirly/black theme works really well. You've got a good eye for things.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by adambyte _
> *
> 
> Re: 1) Ah... homecoming... such memories.... *sings* Memooorieeeeees.....
> ...



RE:RE:1) Do I have to rent a tux for prom?

RE:RE:2) geeeez guys... you better buy 7.0


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *RE:RE:1) Do I have to rent a tux for prom?*



you can rent one or buy one (like i did... almost $300)


----------

